# Seasoning cast iron question



## xray (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

First time seasoning a cast iron pan that I got from my moms house.  Anyway, I scrubbed the pan out real good with hot soap and water.

After that, I dried the pan and seasoned with vegetable oil.  Any idea why the pan looks like this?  Is this normal? I  was expecting a black shiny finish on my second attempt.

Any idea what happened if anyone could tell from the photos?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 25, 2017)

xray,check out this thread.Post #12 has quite a few other links to read up on.
for a newly acquired pan I strip to bare metal(there are many ways) and use flaxseed oil.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....stions-and-advice-please.243167/#post-1535799


----------



## boykjo (Nov 25, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....-way-to-season-cast-iron-flaxseed-oil.137622/

Here ya go.............

Highly recommended!!!!!!

Hope this helps.

Boykjo


----------



## xray (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks guys, i’ll give the flaxseed oil a try.

I was curious as to why my pan looked like that after seasoning. It actually looks worse than when I brought it home.

The first time I seasoned it in a 375F oven, once it cooled enough to handle, I reseasoned it and put it on my gas grill for about an hour. Grill temp was 450-500.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 25, 2017)

Also follow the instructions in the link above


----------



## muddydogs (Nov 29, 2017)

I would say your temp was way to hot by the look of the pan, I do mine at 350 in the oven and get great results with vegetable oil.


----------



## muddydogs (Nov 29, 2017)

Just looked at the linked article, I have never had to season a pan, dutch oven or my old stuffer by putting it in the oven at max temp for an hour but then again I don't see the need to put cast iron in the dishwasher. 350 to 400 degrees for 30 minutes to an hour and the pan is as seasoned as its going to get. Never had a problem with the seasoning coming off or stuff sticking.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 29, 2017)

I have done  the flax seed oil thing with a 500 deg oven and it works fantastic. To strip mine I use the self cleaning cycle in my oven then a good wash with hot soapy water.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree that it looks like the oil overheated and scorched. I would go back in with steel wool or something similar, and grind/polish all that off back to bare metal. Then start over with one of the methods listed above.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2017)

When seasoning with flaxseed oil, you may want to heat it up in your gas grill....   OUTSIDE ....


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

After the seasoning, it wouldn't hurt to fry up a big batch of bacon or other pork fat, to make the iron happy happy with that black shine we love.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, guys.  

I didn’t realize you could get cast iron too hot when seasoning. My first attempt in the oven was 375 and the second attempt on the grill was about 450.

I’m going to stick to using the grill outside, it stinks up the house pretty badly. 

If that’s scorched oil, I’m going to scrub with steel wool and clean/spray with oven cleaner. I’ll probably go the veg oil route again with a lower temperature just because I have it on hand but I buy flaxseed oil when I get a chance.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

I suggest you hold off on the oven cleaner, that's lye and who knows what else.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

Will do! I just started hitting it with steel wool. It’s working pretty good.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

Follow up with a finer grade to polish out the scratches. The smoother, the better.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Follow up with a finer grade to polish out the scratches. The smoother, the better.



I’m using a Scotch 3M metal finishing pad to scrub it now, no regular steel wool on hand.

Would a fine grade of sandpaper work? I have some and emory paper used in scale modeling.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

Emery should work, what's the grit number?


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

Not really sure, it’s left over from my modeling days. Its definitely fine grit, almost smooth


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

That should be perfect.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

Stripped, sanded and polished


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

Oiled for the grill.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

Good to go!

Is there any maker's mark on the bottom?


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Good to go!
> 
> Is there any maker's mark on the bottom?



Yes, as best as I can tell:

Made in USA 

No. 8-B (7)
10 1/4


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

That doesn't sound familiar, maybe you should surf around some cast iron collectors' sites. Do you know much about the history of the piece?

Google Google like this?






Apparently from Birmingham Stove & Range Co


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> That doesn't sound familiar, maybe you should surf around some cast iron collectors' sites. Do you know much about the history of the piece?
> 
> Google Google like this?
> 
> ...



The markings look like that with “Made in the USA.”  I’m not familiar with the history of the pan. A few weeks back, I went over to my mother’s house for a visit. I asked if she had any cast iron pans. There were a few in the basement but she was unsure of where they came from.

My internet researching led me to Birmingham Stove and Rage Co...Apparently made in USA was not put on pans until the 60s-70s.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

Here’s the pan after 3 rounds of seasoning. I’m going to use it tonight to sear steaks after sous vide.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

Um yes that looks ready.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Um yes that looks ready.



Yeah it worked awesome! The main reason I wanted to do this is because I hate searing in the house. I used the grill today.

The fruits of my labor:


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice! Iron will be your friend around the fire. You can put it right into the coals.


----------

